# Ansul wiring check



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks good, similar to what I do. I have the diagram on my computer but would have to upload to photo site to post it.


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

I use the micro switch as a control circuit for a set of contactors. I put all equipment on its own dedicated circuits. Normally open I hook up to the lights and exhaust fan contactor and normally closed I hook to the receptacles , kitchen equipment , etc. Either that or you can put the receptacles and under the hood equipment on shunt trip breakers tied to the normally open leg on the micro switch.


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

Lights need to stay on if there is a fire.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Here, everything under the hood shuts off except for exhaust fan.


----------

